# Rendering by hand



## ColbyAtTroy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm doing a hand drawn floor plan, and it's been pretty easy thus far.

But since I'm not a professional at it (yet), I don't know exactly how it works.

All I need to know is how do you designate set props, like tables and chairs and such, on the set?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 23, 2010)

Just draw them as they appear from the top view. Tables will be simple rectangles, and chairs are usually trapezoids. A furniture template can come in handy.


Chartpak Pickett Architectural Templates - BLICK art materials

One note: since we're discussing ground plans, this thread should be titled "drafting by hand" or "drawing by hand." "Rendering" is a different process.


----------

